# Turretin was Emergent



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 1, 2011)

I was searching booksamillion.com and was surprised to find out that Turretin was emergent. In fact he refers to his theology as "electric."


----------



## Wayne (Apr 1, 2011)

Shocking! Watt's the world coming to?


----------



## Michael (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## timmopussycat (Apr 1, 2011)

There are days I wish I was a judge. In this case I'd charge the advertiser with Battery and sentence him to a dry cell for his assault on Turretin's helpless book


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 1, 2011)

We just need a Turretin avatar dancing to the electric slide....('It's electric.....")....

In Electric Theology we have two main camps, the orthodox A/C believers who have fought for the truth against the heretical D/C powers that be.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 1, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> In Electric Theology we have two main camps, the orthodox A/C believers who have fought for the truth against the heretical D/C powers that be.


----------

